
What I learned from four years working at McDonalds - greggyb
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/kate-norquay/what-i-learned-four-years-working-at-mcdonalds_b_8682928.html?ir=Parents&ncid=fcbklnkushpmg00000037
======
seangrant
Working an hourly food service job is an experience I think a lot of people
could benefit from having. I didn't work at mcDonalds (have some friends who
did/still do) but I worked at a pizza chain instead because my consultant
business was failing (teenagers can't run businesses well).

The experience taught me a lot about what it means to be employed and have a
job. You experience the day to day grind some people will experience for the
rest of their life. You work with people who work 40 hour weeks and walk 5
miles home to their low-income housing supporting a family of 4. You realize
these are the people who will be directly affected by legislation that may
allow them to continue to live, or die.

How can we vote on these people's livelihoods without experiencing their
position? How can someone who graduated high school, got paid to go to
college, and graduated into a comfy high paying desk job empathize? They do
not know the struggle. They do not understand the life these people live.

I work a desk job now where I don't do anything hard in exchange for a decent
pay. I'm able to visit my family during holidays because I don't have to worry
about being scheduled. When I'm told to go meet with a client I don't have to
worry about being hit in the face with breadsticks, or worse... I try to think
about my food service job frequently and how blessed I am to not be doomed to
continue it for the rest of my life.

